# Shoe Repairer?



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi All
I live near Caldas da Rainha. 
Does anyone know where I can get my good leather shoes repaired please?
Thanks 
Margaret


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

There is a small cobblers in Caldas on Travessa Cova da Onça, 16
Caldas da Rainha, near Praça da Fruta


----------



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you. I did go there once and I felt it was expensive. Since I sent the request, I have found one by asking a Portuguese person. It is very cheap and a good job is done. The man does not have any English. He is near the back of Pingo Doce in the centre of Caldas, go to the left and then walk a short distance, cross the road and you will see a cafe with red chairs, he is behind the cafe.


----------

